# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  CD dạy PhotoShop Dương Trung Hiếu [ Links tốc độ cao ]

## davidcusagi

*Qua bộ đĩa 10 CD dạy photoshop bằng hình ảnh của KS Dương Trung Hiếu (hoàn toàn bằng tiếng việt) này mình tin chắc rằng với những bạn sẽ, đang và đã học qua photoshop có thể tiếp thu những kiến thức vô cùng bổ ích mà lại vô cùng đễ hiểu qua những đoạn video bài giảng của Ks Dương Trung Hiếu.Bộ CD dậy từ bài nhập môn Photoshop đến những bài rất khó. Chắc chắn sau khi học xong các bạn hoàn toàn có thể tự tin vào kĩ năng Photoshop của mình .*
Đầu tiên là bộ CD dạy CS2
*CD1:*



[IMG]http://**********/UserFiles/tlcms/2010/08/10/image/screenhunter0019pe.png[/IMG]
​*CD2:*


[IMG]http://**********/UserFiles/tlcms/2010/08/10/image/CD2.jpg[/IMG]​
*CD3:*


[IMG]http://**********/UserFiles/tlcms/2010/08/10/image/CD3.jpg[/IMG]​
*CD4:*


[IMG]http://**********/UserFiles/tlcms/2010/08/10/image/CD4.jpg[/IMG]​
*CD5:*


[IMG]http://**********/UserFiles/tlcms/2010/08/10/image/CD5.jpg[/IMG]​
*CD6:*
​*CD7:*


[IMG]http://**********/UserFiles/tlcms/2010/08/10/image/CD7.jpg[/IMG]​

*CD08*
Dung lượng : 645MB



​*CD09* 
Dung lượng : 692MB



​*CD10*
Dung lượng : 666MB



​





> http://up.**********/f/4c7d797b747d7874/__PTS_DuongTrungHieuCD1.iso.file
> http://up.**********/f/38090d0f00090d08/__PTS_DuongTrungHieuCD2.iso.file
> http://up.**********/f/635256545b525652/__PTS_DuongTrungHieuCD3.iso.file
> http://up.**********/f/340501030c050106/__PTS_DuongTrungHieuCD4.iso.file
> http://up.**********/f/5a6b6f6d626b6f69/__PTS_DuongTrungHieuCD5.iso.file
> http://up.**********/f/7e4f4b49464f4b4a/__PTS_DuongTrungHieuCD6.iso.file
> http://up.**********/f/5f6e6a68676e6a69/__PTS_DuongTrungHieuCD7.iso.file
> http://up.**********/f/724347454a43474a/__PTS_DuongTrungHieuCD8.iso.file
> http://up.**********/f/3b0a0e0c030a0e02/__PTS_DuongTrungHieuCD9.iso.file
> ...


Tổng dung lượng cần download: *5162,2 Mb
Nguồn :* 



> http://viet4room.com/forum/showthread.php/29175-CD-day-PhotoShop-Duong-Trung-Hieu-Links-toc-do-cao

----------


## kettrinh

​thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------

